# Cold snap is on the way



## squatting dog (Dec 23, 2022)

I made sure the munchkins have winter sweaters for the coming cold snap.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> I made sure the munchkins have winter sweaters for the coming cold snap.
> 
> 
> View attachment 258160 View attachment 258161


So cute!


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 23, 2022)

What do you mean it's on the way?  You mean it's not over yet?!?!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 23, 2022)

Hey!  Merry Christmas @squatting dog!


----------



## bingo (Dec 23, 2022)

if it gets as cold there as it is here...those little  babies will turn and run back into  their homey!
they're  absolutely  beautiful!


----------



## Ceege (Dec 23, 2022)

it's 2 degrees here now.  We have a winter storm warning until 4am.  The wind is very strong but it's all supposed to settle down a little by Sunday.


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 23, 2022)

I got all the way to +7deg F...wow.....


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 23, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> I got all the way to +7deg F...wow.....


Hey can you send some of that heat wave up here???


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 23, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Hey!  Merry Christmas @squatting dog!


Back at you.


----------

